# What is?



## carlitos60 (Feb 4, 2018)

What is There NOT to Love???
Took for a Spin!!


----------



## petritl (Feb 4, 2018)

I’m from Peoria and have an interest in vintage race bikes; this one really speaks to me.

Please keep me in mind if you decide to rehome it.

Tad Petrie
Marion, TX


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Damn!  You got first dibs lol.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> What is There NOT to Love???
> Took for a Spin!!
> View attachment 748108 View attachment 748107



What is it @carlitos 60? I couldn't read the badge.
It's pretty fine!


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 4, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> What is it @carlitos 60? I couldn't read the badge.
> It's pretty fine!




Badge is a: Peoria King by the Voss Brothers!!
Anything Has a Price!!!
Send Me an Offer!!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Badge is a: Peoria King by the Voss Brothers!!
> Anything Has a Price!!!
> Send Me an Offer!!



Just dreaming Carlitos, just dreaming!
Got to save up to get my 'National' project rolling, and my 'James' tandem etc.
Gonna be busy for a while.
What tyres are on that?
I can just about read ""Schwalbe", but not the other word.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 5, 2018)

Schwalbe Ones 28" x 25mm; They are Really Good From 28mm and Down!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 5, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Schwalbe Ones 28" x 25mm; They are Really Good From 28mm and Down!!!



Thanks, they look good, are they old US size rims, or newish ones?
Are they tubs?


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 5, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Thanks, they look good, are they old US size rims, or newish ones?
> Are they tubs?



Originals 1" Racers!!!!  Don't Forget!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 5, 2018)

I’m also from Peoria and still live in Peoria. Is that badge OG to that bike?


----------



## filmonger (Feb 6, 2018)

Cool ride as aways Carlitos...!


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 6, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I’m also from Peoria and still live in Peoria. Is that badge OG to that bike?




I Added the Badge,,,,,,Was the Only Badge That Fitted the Holes Distance!!!
Who is There To Disagree with It?? Find a Badge that its Holes are 2 3/8 Appart!
22" Seat Tube, 1 1/4" Tubing and 32 Teeth Feuber Sprocket, Musselman Armless Coaster, Fat Front Hub,,Etc.....!!
"By the Way, Based on My Research, I and Many of You Could Question a Whole Lot of Bikes Here in The Cabe!!!;
But Who Cares?"


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 6, 2018)

I wasn’t saying it in a bad way. Just simply asked. Because to my knowledge voss was a schwinn only dealer?  And that don’t look like a schwinn.  but is a cool bike for sure. I was just trying to figure out if they did carry other brand bikes is all.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 6, 2018)

*Everyone, READ Please!
PEORIA KING Bicycle Founders!!!! *NOT Schwinns!!!

The company that’s now Illinois Cycle & Fitness has had several names over the years, but got its start with H.G. Rouse and S.B. Hazard, who designed and manufactured bicycles for the Duryea brothers as Rouse, Hazard & Co. Its two main bicycle lines - the Sylph and Overlander - won top honors at the Chicago World’s Fair in 1893, and they were soon selling bicycles in every city, state and territory in the country, as well as Canada.

When the Duryeas decided to focus on a form of transportation they thought would be more lucrative, the automobile, Rouse and Hazard sold the bicycle business to two former employees: William and Edwin Voss, who’d moved to Peoria from New York as children. *The Voss brothers manufactured their own bicycles, as Rouse, Hazard & Co. had done, but the pair struggled to keep up with booming demand on their own. Shortly after they bought the company in 1900, they began selling Schwinn bicycles as one of the first authorized dealers in the country.*

Voss Bros. Manufactured and Sold Their Own Bicycles The Peoria Kings!!!
It was Easier and More Profitable to Distribute Bicycles Than to Manufacture Them; So, They Stop Their Own Manufacturing, and Became Schwinn Bicycle Distributors instead!!!

Thank You!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 6, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> *Everyone, READ Please!
> PEORIA KING Bicycle Founders!!!! *NOT Schwinns!!!
> 
> The company that’s now Illinois Cycle & Fitness has had several names over the years, but got its start with H.G. Rouse and S.B. Hazard, who designed and manufactured bicycles for the Duryea brothers as Rouse, Hazard & Co. Its two main bicycle lines - the Sylph and Overlander - won top honors at the Chicago World’s Fair in 1893, and they were soon selling bicycles in every city, state and territory in the country, as well as Canada.
> ...



Find me a OG Peoria king badged bicycle that was not a schwinn. I’d love to see it! sorry I asked a question.  Hopefully I didn’t screw up your sale by you letting someone believe that was Og badged Peoria king. @petritl if you want a Peoria king badge message me I’ll send you one on me. Good to know there’s other Peoria guys on the cabe


----------



## petritl (Feb 7, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Find me a OG Peoria king badged bicycle that was not a schwinn. I’d love to see it! sorry I asked a question.  Hopefully I didn’t screw up your sale by you letting someone believe that was Og badged Peoria king. @petritl if you want a Peoria king badge message me I’ll send you one on me. Good to know there’s other Peoria guys on the cabe




Thanks for the generous offer; I have a Peoria King Badge in a display cabinet.

If Voss Brothers began with bicycles from Duryeas; I wonder if those were made in the now Trefzgers bakery building.

Tad Petrie
Marion, TX


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 17, 2018)

Very nice.  Love that it rides on.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 21, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> Very nice.  Love that it rides on.



Thanks!!!
ALL My Bikes are Complete Riders!!!


----------

